# Apple TV2 et limitation 20.000 photos



## yff13 (14 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Compte tenu de la limitation de l'Apple TV2 à afficher 20.000 photos, y-a-t'il moyen de choisir quelles photos l'Apple TV2 va afficher ?

J'utilise Aperture 3 comme gestionnaire de ma bibliothèque photos qui en contient plus de 50.000.

Merci


----------



## endavent (15 Août 2011)

Aperture dispose-t-il, comme Iphoto, d'une possibilité de paramétrage de partage des photos ?

Si c'est le cas, tu peux limiter le partage à un certain nombre de dossiers que tu sais ne contenir moins que 20.000 photos.

Sinon ....:rose:


----------



## yff13 (15 Août 2011)

Pas à ma connaissance.


----------



## endavent (16 Août 2011)

Dans ce cas je crains qu'il ne faille passer par un media player style XBMC...

A moins que la prochaine version d'iOS fasse sauter cette limite ?


----------



## yff13 (16 Août 2011)

J'ai trouvé : dans le menu "avancé" de iTunes, il y a une option "choisir les photos à partager" qui permet de cibler les dossiers d'aperture (ou iPhoto) à synchroniser.

Merci pour ton aide.

yff13


----------

